# how do judo ppl spar?



## muayThaiPerson (Jan 9, 2003)

how do judo people spar? ive never seen sparring in grappling arts. i mean, in striking arts, we go in a strike, but in judo, do u walk in and grab?


----------



## Aegis (Jan 9, 2003)

Yeah, no strikes are allowed to set up techniques, so stepping in and grabbing is usually the way forward. However, the grips used and the stances taken vary dramatically depending on the desired result. usually what you will see is a sleeve/lapel grip (one hand on the sleeve, one on the lapel of the jacket) with both hands then being used to drive the opponent off balacne where he can be thrown. 

Once on the floor, the competitors are given a certain length of time to play with groundwork (no standard, varies from ref to ref), after which they are stood up and the process begins again.

Throwing techniques are given scores of 0, 3 (koka), 5 (yuko), 7 (waza-ari) or 10 (ippon). Only 7 and 10 are cumulative. 10 points are needed for an outright win (ie/ an ippon or 2 waza-ari). Any higher score beats any number of lower scores. For example, one yuko would beat 5 koka. 

Submissions are awarded 10 points, as is holding an opponent on their back for 25 seconds. Lower scores are awarded at 5 second intervals throughout groundwork, with the first (koka) being awarded at 10 seconds.

If an outright winner is not decided during the match, the contestant with the highest score wins. If the scores are tied, the contest is either declared a draw, or one of the fighters is given the fight due to being more aggressive, tactical, etc.

I won't start on the penalties system today....

The IJF website probably has more information if that wasn't enough.


----------



## Yari (Jan 10, 2003)

There are some Jujitsu (jujutsu) arts that spar with kicks and punches, when they reach a closer zone (grabbing zone) they change over to more like judo.

/Yari


----------



## ace (Jan 10, 2003)

In Ju Jitsu there is striking & Grappling
But also Leg Locks  it is verry much like Judo.

I pre fer Submisson Wrestling No gi 
With or with out Strikes is fine


----------

